# Disk drive door keeps opening



## danmay (Apr 11, 2007)

My DVD-RW (E) drive keeps opening when I haven't asked it to. I can push the button to close it, but a few seconds later it's open again. This happens even if I'm not doing anything with the drive.

Any suggestions on what might be wrong? I don't want it sitting there open all the time -- I'm afraid it might inadvertently be broken off,

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Danmay,
Welcome to the forum.
I had the same problem on an e-machine. I ended up replaceing the CD-Rom drive. In your case the DVD-RW. I was told there was a faulty sensor inside and no repair is possible.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- The CD-Rom was only a month old when it had to be replaced.


----------



## danmay (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Bill. I just tried holding it in with my hand when it was about ready to come out again, and that seemed to help.

Dan


----------

